# Loose stools in 2 year old



## dinosaurus42 (Aug 14, 2015)

So for a few months now my 25 month has had loose stools. They eventually got pretty bad, almost diarrhea so I decided to cut out dairy and start a probiotic. It seemed to help a little, they are now just pasty sometimes with food specks but usually a normal color but sometimes very stinky!

She never gets any skin rashes or diaper rash and doesn't have any emotional or behavioral issues. She is mostly normal on the growth charts but I don't put much stock in those anyway.

She self-weaned at 15 months and I started giving her goat's milk then around 18 months we switched to organic cow milk. Neither seemed to bother her until fairly recently. She doesn't act like her stomach is upset and doesn't have a crazy amount of gas.

I gave her an experimental glass of goat milk the other day and she was fine all that day and most of the next, so I gave her another small glass. Later that day she had borderline diarrhea again.

I'm not sure what to think since Dr. Google says lactose intolerance is rare in toddlers and usually causes diarrhea, gas and rumbling shortly after consumption. It's pretty confusing!

Her diet is pretty varied, she hardly ever drinks anything besides water and eats a lot of fruits and veggies.

I'm taking her for her 2 year checkup soon but any ideas would be appreciated! :smile:​


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

Real lactose intolerance is rare but absolutely everyone can get temporary problems with dairy due to an infection or so. I would go for food that makes the poop harder such as bananas that are not very ripe, rice and give that as a large portion of the diet to help the child slow down their tummy a bit. Your child could have had a stomage bug that started the whole thing and now the stomage is overactive trying to recover.


----------

